# Need Input on Mizuno irons



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey everyone,

I came across on another forum or message board that Mizuno irons are said to be the best in the market.

Any input to these bold statement?

You see, Im planning to get myself a Mizuno iron set, maybe a MX 900 set.

The forum mod said that Callaway, TM and Titleist are known for the driver technology but when it comes to irons, it's Mizuno and MacGregor, but Mizuno in their forged irons.

Please kindly share your thoughts on these.

I came


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

I have played mizuno irons the past 5 yrs. There not as expensive as titleist / taylormade / callaway. There a great iron. Tour pros don't play them alot b/c they can hand out money like the big boys so alot of pros don't get sponsered by mizuno. But yes mizuno is the top of the line in technology.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I think "feel" is such a subjective thing that you can't say one club is better than another in that regard. You might look at your irons more from a standpoint of how well they perform for your particular swing. At least that's a bit more measurable.

A club might have a certain technology inherant to its design. the manufacturer might live up to a high standard of workmanship, but in the end, I think it still comes down to what presses your buttons and makes you enjoy the game as much as possible.

For example, I have been taking lessons and working with a pro to determine a club that is best for me. I am better off with a certain design of iron that fits my swing, is measured for me, etc. Ten different manufacturers might make irons that are designed in such a similar fashion that they would be effective for me, but maybe the look or feel of one might stand out. I have to admit, the search is half the fun, but the key element is to find the performance first and grab the feel second. THEN concern yourself with the brand.

As for the Mizuno line, I would describe them as extremely well made and very highly respected, certainly up there with Callaway, Taylormade, Titleist, Cleveland and Ping.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

well said Dennis. When i look for an iron first its all about looks. I will not hit anything i don't like the way it looks when i'm in my setup. That being said i like thin tops and very least amt of offset so i tend to go for 1/2 muscles or a full muscle iron. Just from that i may only have about 10-15 choices. Then comes the feel part. The iron has to have a good feel when i hit it. Then its probably workability, i wanna be able to work the ball easily with the irons. Then usually the last thing is whether or not the 3-4 irons are easy to hit. I'm not the longest so i have to hit alot of higher irons then some ppl do into greens. So the longer irons have to be crisp and sound. Usually that narrows it down to 2-3 sets and by then i know which one i like.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Foster4 said:


> I will not hit anything i don't like the way it looks when I'm in my setup.


This is the problem I've been trying to overcome. I was exactly that way, but as I've gotten older, something with an offset, 99% of which come with thicker top lines and cavity backs, turns out to be more effective for me. My very old fashioned ways are hard habits to break, but as my game has improved with new technology, I'm beginning to appreciate it.

My son got a set of Cleveland CG4 irons and I had them regripped for him. I hit them on the range and really liked them. They look more like I think an iron should look than the Callaway X-18's I have so we might trade. He always liked my Callaways anyway.


----------



## Titus (Aug 4, 2006)

I played with Miz MX 900 4-pw with Project X 5.0 shafts and was very happy. I just cannot explain the feel. 

Recently, due to tennis elbow, I pulled my reliable Ping set with graphite shafts and played with it for about 4 rounds. Will go back to my Miz as soon as my elbow feels better.

Cheers!


----------

